# Online Sai Kata?



## deadhand31 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello,

I am trying to gain an understanding of my favorite weapon, the sai. I purchased a book, probably very well known, "Sai: Karate Weapon of self-defense", by Fumio Demura. I am also looking to find any additional sai katas online, as I want to be able to move with the weapons. Anybody have any links, or maybe comments from personal experience?

Thanks


----------



## SenseiBear (Nov 20, 2004)

This page has videos of Isshinryu kata, including sai kata: Kusanku Sai, Sai Chatan Yara No Sai, and Ki An No Sai

http://www.ironcrane.com/html/isshinkta.html

NOTE:  during high volume times, the videos on this site become password protected


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 20, 2004)

Site seems to be password protected now.

 Cthulhu


----------



## deadhand31 (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm not able to access any videos. Do you know of any sites that might show a step by step diagram?


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 24, 2004)

I just played a Sai kata video. No connection problems. Loved the clasical music in the background too


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 24, 2004)

SenseiBear said:
			
		

> This page has videos of Isshinryu kata, including sai kata: Kusanku Sai, Sai Chatan Yara No Sai, and Ki An No Sai
> 
> http://www.ironcrane.com/html/isshinkta.html
> 
> NOTE:  during high volume times, the videos on this site become password protected


 Thank you for posting the link, I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 27, 2004)

Is it just me or was the video (filming) quality poor?
Half the time I couldn't really see what the guy was doing becuase it was so grainy.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 27, 2004)

Since the videos only work part of the time. How do you copy them to your harddrive so you can watch them anytime?


-------

Nevermind, I was brainfarting and was trying to save it through WMP instead of just rightclicking it and using the "save target as" funtion.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, I was finally able to access the video files.  Unfortunately, the quality is so poor, it's almost painful to watch.  No matter what size I viewed the files at, the resolution and level of artifacting was horrendous. 

 Cthulhu


----------



## deadhand31 (Nov 27, 2004)

I have to agree. The videos are fun to watch, but they're so pixelated that you really aren't able to tell what they are doing.


----------



## still learning (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello, I just bought a pair of Sai's and a couple of books.  We have no one with experience here.  Thanks for the info.....aloha


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 30, 2004)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, I just bought a pair of Sai's and a couple of books. We have no one with experience here. Thanks for the info.....aloha


 The sai is not an easy weapon to master even with a teacher so I am wondering how you will be able to do it with just a book.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, hopefully one's expectations are not to master anything from a book. Learn and experiment with, OK. If mastering ANYTHING were easy there'd be a whole lot of "masters" running around...oh...wait....nevermind.


----------



## noxia (Apr 2, 2009)

mistermike said:


> well, hopefully one's expectations are not to master anything from a book. Learn and experiment with, ok. If mastering anything were easy there'd be a whole lot of "masters" running around...oh...wait....nevermind.



lol


----------



## DBZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I did a post about the sai not that long ago. Your best bet is to go to your nearest Japanese martial art dojo( for me it was a shotokan karate school ) and ask the instuctor if he has done anything with weapons. If your lucky like I was the instuctor will help you. Its so much easier when you have some one to show you the little things


----------



## tayl0124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Some of those videos look kind of sloppy to me.  Tokomine no kun with the hands so close to the center of the bo??  For higher quality videos, search through Sensei Radunz's YouTube channel.  http://www.youtube.com/user/SenseiRadunz#p/u  He is not my sensei, but studied under the same sensei as my sensei did.  He is a bit quick at times thought so it may be hard to see what he is doing.  These are all Isshin-ryu kata and techniques.  But as others have said, I will also stress.  Find a teacher to teach you.  There is so much that a book or video can't teach you.  I don't know exactly where you are from in Wisconsin but I know a guy who teaches kubudo in Mankato MN that is amazing.  My sensei is actually taking instruction from him in Kubudo, as he style was taken from the teachings of Taira Shinken  Who taught Tatsuo much of what he used in his system.


----------



## Koryu82 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone.. First and foremost I am glad I found a discussion group that could possibly help me in finding some training in a Koryu martial art. I currently reside in Virginia. I have bounced around from Dojo to Dojo in search of something not really knowing what I am in search of. I have done a good deal of research on Taijutsu and found I am torn between the Jinenkan and the Genbukan organization's. Any feed back on these two? Also does any one know whom, if any one that is training these arts in Virginia specifically Richmond and surrounding areas( I am looking for true Kobudo, nothing watered down). Any help is greatly appreciated.
Regards,
Christan Smith


----------



## Sanke (Aug 24, 2011)

Koryu82 said:


> Hi everyone.. First and foremost I am glad I found a discussion group that could possibly help me in finding some training in a Koryu martial art. I currently reside in Virginia. I have bounced around from Dojo to Dojo in search of something not really knowing what I am in search of. I have done a good deal of research on Taijutsu and found I am torn between the Jinenkan and the Genbukan organization's. Any feed back on these two? Also does any one know whom, if any one that is training these arts in Virginia specifically Richmond and surrounding areas( I am looking for true Kobudo, nothing watered down). Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Regards,
> Christan Smith


 
Hey Christian? Word of advice. Randomly bouncing from thread to thread that is (at best) pseudo-related to your question isn't the best way to get answers here. Find the appropriate forum (judging from your question, I'd say the ninjutsu section) and post a new question there. Much easier that way


----------



## Koryu82 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for your help there.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 24, 2011)

Not exactly a serious suggestion here ... but I am utterly unapologetic ... here is the only sai training video any man ever needs:

[yt]RBbD5SCND3M[/yt]

I can't comment on the accuracy of the techniques ... :lol:


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Sep 9, 2011)

I like using sai too. I performed a Sai kata Tokumine no Sai at a tournament two months ago and I got 2nd. I've got beaten by a competitor performing a creative staff form, with those lightweight staffs. Geez!:mst: I wish I got my kata performance filmed and posted, but hopefully in the near future.

I have watched a couple of good sai katas on youtube.

Chantanyara no Sai
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrPtHW9Y7n0&feature=channel_video_title

Yakaa no Sai
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y503g8ZWRM&feature=channel_video_title


----------

